# Lost Discharge Book



## trehafod (Oct 24, 2011)

I attended the Sea Training School Sharpness in 1957 and served on numerous ships . However I have lost my Discharge Book . Is it possible to have a replacement?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

You can certainly get a replacement BUT it will not contain details of your previous service which I suspect is what you require.


----------



## tugger (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Trehafod.
I was at the Vindi in 49. The National Archives in Kew could have some your records up to a certain time as they stopped collating them, either check them out on line or if you are able go there, as Duncan said you will get a new book but with nothing recorded. It is worth a shot on line to start.
Tugger


----------

